# Exceed Dog Food



## B. Tiffany (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone feeding either of the Exceed lines of food and what type of results are you getting? I've pretty much had my fill of trying to deal with Purina and am looking to switch. Apparently the 3,500lbs of Pro Plan I use each year isn't important enough for them to even return a phone call. I'd really like to try the new VF line from Arkat but their are not any dealer yet on the Eastern Shore area of MD/DE. Any feed back on Exceed would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

*exceed*

i have been feeding exceed for a couple years with great results. several pros feed it as well. the ease of going to sam's club wherever you are in the country is one of the things i like about it. i feed the chicken (yellow bag) and it is a 30/20 food. feed about 3.5 cups once a day.

jason


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I use to feed it and liked it, but moved to where there is no Sam's close by.

FOM


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I fed the lamb and rice 26-16 food for several years. Now, I'm feeding the chicken and rice 30-20. No problems or complaints on either one. I expect if I fed enough dogs this food something would come up.


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

I have been using exceed as well for about 3 years. I havent had any problems either. 8)


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I've used Exceed, in the yellow bag, for many a year.
Dogs seem to like it and no problems with the dogs. 
Two of my dogs are older and no longer in competition, so I went with 
a Purina, 21% protein and 10% fat. No problem with that either.

Puppy gets Pro Plan for large breed dogs puppy chow.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Most of my crew is on the chicken variety of Exceed. Good coats, firm stools no problems evident here. Been using it for 4-5 yrs.


----------

